# Excel 2007, highlighting or bolding a single gridline



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello,

I need some help. I am creating a chart using Excel 2007 and, I am trying to figure out a way to highlight, bold or glow a particular gridline using Excel 2007.  I want to place emphasis on a particular frame rate by adjusting it's horizontal gridline.  However, the problem is that Excel 2007 will not allow you to mouse click on a particular grid :shadedshu.  

If I recall correctly Excel 2003 allowed me to mouse click on the grid of choice and make changes to it as I see fit.  With Excel 2007 if you mouse click on 1 grid all the grids are chosen, thus the problem.  I've been looking around but I do not know the technical term used for this.  







As you can see from the example above all the gridlines are highlighted (called Glow in Excel 2007).  All I want to do is highlight just 1 (maybe 2 of them).  Is there a way to do this?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 10, 2009)

To further clarify I want to be able to change the gridline to look something like this:




Where in this example the max FPS uses a green gridline while the min uses a red gridline.


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not familiar with 2007 but have you tried Ctrl+click?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice erocker but it doesn't work.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 10, 2009)

Edit Misunderstood, let me keep playing


----------

